# Cutting a spearing hole



## pogo56 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello...im building my first ice shack....well apon watching ALOT of you tube looking for ideas I ended up watching almost every spearing video as well....well I decided id put a spearing hole in my shack...but my quistion is can I use my plane old huskvarna chain saw to cut a hole or do you need a special saw or a certan chain? Ive seen where guys just use an ice auger but I only have a hand auger as i had to buy the chain saw lol....


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

i'm shure firefighter will chime in here quick. Yes you can usea chain saw. I havnt done it YET(bought a saw jusr for ice this year). I talked to fire and did some research. Empty chain oil (water will lube the chain) and when you are done, dry it and spray down with WD40. There is also ice saws. Run about $130 ish for the "good" ones. Otherwise auger and spud. Thats how i did it last year.(hand auger) Isnt bad till ice gets about 15"+

http://setthehook.com/icefishing/icesaw/index.htm


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Plain jane husky..... Some use vegetable oil in place of bar and chain lube, but for the limited time you're cutting we've never bothered.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Just a plain ol' Husky 455 Rancher here. 20" bar. 










I run the oil dry. The water lubes everything up just fine and dandy. Just make sure you thaw everything when you're done for the day and saturate all the metal with a good spray lube like WD-40.

Unlike cutting wood, I use the tip of the bar and take off about 2" at a time. I try to get all the sides just about through, and then finish everything off. Minimizes how wet I get.

I pull all my blocks out of the hole, even when there's 18" of ice. My pike sightings are about 3 times higher when I don't shove the block under the ice.

Word of advice, drill a hole with a hand auger first, then cut your hole. It helps aid in getting the block out of the hole. Also be sure to make your cuts vertical, or slightly angled out. If your block is shaped like a pyramid, it will not come out of the hole (I've tried:lol. When the ice gets real thick, I usually break my block into 4 pieces with my spud, because pulling 400 lbs of ice out in one motion sucks. If you really want the cat's meow, buy a set of ice tongs. They are SWEET, but I haven't pulled the trigger on a set yet.

When we finally get good ice, I'll post a tutorial on how to make a good hole and get the block out. A few tricks make things real easy, especially when you know the predictable fashion in which ice fractures.

If all goes well, you get a purty hole with purty fish in it.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

As an arborist i am just glad those Huskies found there place in the outdoor world.


----------



## djvan (Jan 10, 2006)

You won't get as wet if you do most of your cutting on all 4 sides first. By this I mean make all of your cuts as deep as you can on all 4 sides before cutting all the way through. I angle my holes outward, it is harder to remove the blocks but really increases your sight distances (you'll have to section your blocks to remove with this method). And remember mark your hole when moving off it. I also put the blocks back in the hole so later if the marker gets gone a snowmobile won't hit your blocks (they get very hard to see)


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> Word of advice, drill a hole with a hand auger first, then cut your hole. It helps aid in getting the block out of the hole.




We drill one in the middle, one in each corner, and some in between (depending on thickness) with the power auger. Connect the dots with an ice saw angled outwards. We always carry a rope with us, fish the rope through the center hole in the block, grab both ends, and it makes pulling the block out simple. Even if it is 2' thick, 2 guys can grab the rope and get it out.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Santa got one of these for Christmas, can't wait to try it out 


www.icesaws.com


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

ScavengerMan said:


> Santa got one of these for Christmas, can't wait to try it out
> 
> 
> www.icesaws.com


 
I didnt know santa ice fished. Ithought the ice would be to thick in the north pole....

I am very curious how they work though


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

boomer_x7 said:


> I am very curious how they work though


The ice saws are fantastic, especially in ice that is less than 1' thick. It works best if you can drill a hole with an auger or spud to get it started, but it's not necessary. The thing cuts a lot faster/easier than you would think, with minimal effort. It's all we use to cut our holes now. When the ice gets over 1', we just take the power auger and drill multiple holes to speed it up and make the block lighter.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

D-Fresh said:


> The ice saws are fantastic, especially in ice that is less than 1' thick. It works best if you can drill a hole with an auger or spud to get it started, but it's not necessary. The thing cuts a lot faster/easier than you would think, with minimal effort. It's all we use to cut our holes now. When the ice gets over 1', we just take the power auger and drill multiple holes to speed it up and make the block lighter.


Thanks for the info. I might have to pickone up at some point


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

boomer_x7 said:


> I didnt know santa ice fished. Ithought the ice would be to thick in the north pole....
> 
> I am very curious how they work though



From what I hear, Santa almost always is first out on the ice. 

I brought the ice saw this afternoon perch fishing and thought it might come in handy opening some holes in iced over cuts, but the ice was just mush. Heard a lot of good things about these saws and will report back on it's performance as the season progresses. 

BTW, Santa also put a heavy duty 19.2 volt cordless drill and two extra batteries under the tree this year for nice starter holes as the ice gets thick. Hoping the combination works well. One thing is for sure, I'm looking for good reasons to leave my pain in the **** Strikemaster 10" gas auger at home whenever possible.


----------



## WHITE-DEER-SLAYER (Oct 12, 2009)

boomer_x7 said:


> I didnt know santa ice fished. Ithought the ice would be to thick in the north pole....
> 
> I am very curious how they work though


I would order from this guy. He is a great guy with the same exact saw for a cheaper price. Its almost $20.00 cheaper and also keeps the money in MI!!!

www.darkhousespearingsupply.com


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

WHITE-DEER-SLAYER said:


> I would order from this guy. He is a great guy with the same exact saw for a cheaper price. Its almost $20.00 cheaper and also keeps the money in MI!!!
> 
> www.darkhousespearingsupply.com


thats where i got my laser cut chrome molley spear with wood handle!!!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.plugsplus.net/Picesaw.html
http://www.doublediamondspears.com/
the above are as good as dark house the below is what you would find at gander mountain.
http://www.grapentin.com/store/products.php?pid=114&detail=true

i do prefer dark house over the others more reliable as far as how many people go there.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

D-Fresh said:


> The ice saws are fantastic, especially in ice that is less than 1' thick. It works best if you can drill a hole with an auger or spud to get it started, but it's not necessary. The thing cuts a lot faster/easier than you would think, with minimal effort. It's all we use to cut our holes now. When the ice gets over 1', we just take the power auger and drill multiple holes to speed it up and make the block lighter.


Ice saw here as well. They cut ice like butter(well almost).No more chainsaws for me.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I like a Ice saw best,some of the newer ones are really great.I drill 2 corner holes then saw between them


----------

